# CM Punk’s comeback, the most anticipated one in pro wrestling history?



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Would you agree with that statement? If not. Which one?

Stone Cold’s comeback at No Way Out 2003 was pretty special but he wasn’t gone for that long. Daniel Bryan’s comeback from neck injury? Edge? 

I think CM Punk’s comeback is bigger than all of them.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I would put Ric Flair's return on a Monday Nitro, up there. Though he was not gone really that long either...still, if you were around at the time, it was a huge deal.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol nowhere near.

The Rock comeback in 2011 is clearly biggest in the last 10 years. The amount of buzz on the forums and mainstream media was unheard off. CM Punk does not get anywhere close.

There may be bigger one before that though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Would you agree with that statement? If not. Which one?
> 
> Stone Cold’s comeback at No Way Out 2003 was pretty special but he wasn’t gone for that long. Daniel Bryan’s comeback from neck injury? Edge?
> 
> I think CM Punk’s comeback is bigger than all of them.


i can’t speak for ‘the world’

but for me personally, its right up there

top 3 for sure


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

This will be the problem if AEW does get CM Punk, every man and his dog will be proclaiming it as the biggest get of all time and the biggest return in history and rah rah rah.

The answer is no. Rock, Hogan, Austin and many others were bigger.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Based on the crowd reactions in the 2 top wrestling promotions in the world, yes. Punk's comeback to wrestling is the most anticipated in the world right now. In pro-wrestling history? Maybe, it very well could be.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This will be the problem if AEW does get CM Punk, every man and his dog will be proclaiming it as the biggest get of all time and the biggest return in history and rah rah rah.
> 
> The answer is no. Rock, Hogan, Austin and many others were bigger.


ehhh… its not a competition

it matters about your perspective, when you started watching, when you stopped, when were you a kid etc etc etc

ask a 22 year old that was a major fan during pipebomb era and he’ll laugh at your Hogans etc

all that matters is, ‘is it a big return’?

and the answer is unquestionably ‘yes’


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Key word here is anticipated, not biggest Rock, Hogan and Flair may have been bigger stars but this but people have been predicting anticipating this for the last 7 years CM Punk chants have been a regular thing since he left wrestling Hogan and Flair returning was inevitable and not as long a duration, when Punk left we all thought he would be back within 2-3 years but he wasn’t by this point most had given up on his return the fact that he is returning now is huge


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

I think it depends how you weigh it the various factors. 

There are other guys who were more over (as Chip mentioned, Hogan, Austin, Rock, hell even 2000 Undertaker) returned to huge pops. However, none of them were gone for nearly as long as CM Punk, and only Hogan stopped working for WWE and then ended up in a major competing promotion after a stint in Japan. If you consider:


How over Punk was
How long he's been away
The piss poor terms he left the WWE on
The fact that he's debuting for rivl AEW
The uber-resentment towards WWE that has grown over the last 20 years

I can see it certainly being in the top-3 or 5 objectively speaking. If he proves to be a major needle-mover and legitimately changes the landscape of wrestling, he might end up #2 behind Hogan defecting to WCW. Of course this is entirely subjective and speculative.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> *This will be the problem if AEW does get CM Punk, every man and his dog will be proclaiming it as the biggest get of all time and the biggest return in history and rah rah rah.*
> 
> The answer is no. Rock, Hogan, Austin and many others were bigger.


In what way is that a "problem"? And if "every man and his dog" is proclaiming it, then surely that would lend a lot of weight to it actually being true, or at least there being a very strong argument for it? Surely a majority opinion on that subject is what actually rules the answer?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Punk isn’t on that level. If he didn’t get beat in the UFC twice and went to the Fox show after, then his return would’ve been up there. Punk hurt his appeal throughout the years. He’s not the same Punk that he was in 2014. You can’t be the best in the world when you got your ass beat by rookies in UFC.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> In what way is that a "problem"? And if "every man and his dog" is proclaiming it, then surely that would lend a lot of weight to it actually being true, or at least there being a very strong argument for it? Surely a majority opinion on that subject is what actually rules the answer?


It's a problem because it'll be annoying as fuck to read for months and months on end. I'm not just singling the posters here out either I just won't be able to bear people running around on social media and YouTube blabbering on about how it was the biggest return ever.

It'd be a majority opinion within the AEW fanbase not general wrestling fans.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

No it´s not. I couldn´t give a flying f*ck about Punk. Even if we discard the true legends like Flair, Rock, Austin etc returning, I´ll say Bryan getting cleared and returning was more anticipated
-If for no other reason than WWE´s fanbase being larger than AEW´s


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well it depends on the individual and their relationship with pro wrestling/who they have grown to love watching over the years. There's no right or wrong answer. To put it in perspective, there are people who don't watch AEW who are anticipating this more than The Rock's 2011 return, solely because they were bigger fans of Punk during his run. Then there are Rock fans who don't care about Punk.

Its up there in the top 5 for me personally. This Friday is going to be history making and most who are objective will look back at it as one of the biggest comebacks/returns to wrestling ever.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's a problem because it'll be annoying as fuck to read for months and months on end. I'm not just singling the posters here out either I just won't be able to bear people running around on social media and YouTube blabbering on about how it was the biggest return ever.
> 
> It'd be a majority opinion within the AEW fanbase not general wrestling fans.


OK, so not an actual "problem", just something you'll find personally irritating.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> OK, so not an actual "problem", just something you'll find personally irritating.


A problem for me, not a problem for the world...


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Most anticipated, no. The Rock, Lesnar, Flair would all be higher on that list. I would say it is higher than Daniel Bryan or Edge though.

It is probably the most surprising return considering how much Punk seem to distance himself from wrestling.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd say its the most anticipated, given how long he's been away and distanced himself.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In the last decade, most likely yeah. 

But I remember how excited I was that Bret Hart was returning to Raw. I thought we'd never see it again.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This will be the problem if AEW does get CM Punk, every man and his dog will be proclaiming it as the biggest get of all time and the biggest return in history and rah rah rah.
> 
> The answer is no. Rock, Hogan, Austin and many others were bigger.


Is that really a problem though? This is all subjective anyways.

Personally speaking I remember going nuts when Bret came back. Same for the Rock. But I’d be lying if I said my wrestling pants weren’t a little tighter in the crotch area with this impending return of Punk. He’s a legend to a different era of fan.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Would you agree with that statement? If not. Which one?
> 
> Stone Cold’s comeback at No Way Out 2003 was pretty special but he wasn’t gone for that long. Daniel Bryan’s comeback from neck injury? Edge?
> 
> I think CM Punk’s comeback is bigger than all of them.


For me this is #3 behind HBK and Edge coming out of retirement. I'd put Bryan at #4.

If Punk hadn't attempted MMA and been humiliated, I might have been willing to put it at #2.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm still more excited to have Brian Danielson turn up in AEW than I am about Punk! 

Also, some people are confusing "most _anticipated_ return" with "biggest return". It's definitely one of the most anticipated I can remember. Don't know about the "most".


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> Is that really a problem though? This is all subjective anyways.
> 
> Personally speaking I remember going nuts when Bret came back. Same for the Rock. But I’d be lying if I said my wrestling pants weren’t a little tighter in the crotch area with this impending return of Punk. He’s a legend to a different era of fan.


It is, the AEW fans always ridiculously overhype things and it's annoying. I guess if you don't find it annoying then it's not a problem though.

I'm with you, CM Punk returning is exciting but biggest comeback in history? No. This is like last year when someone told me that MJF was without question the best wrestler in the world or people saying Tony Khan is the most influential man in wrestling.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This will be the problem if AEW does get CM Punk, every man and his dog will be proclaiming it as the biggest get of all time and the biggest return in history and rah rah rah.
> 
> The answer is no. Rock, Hogan, Austin and many others were bigger.


Rocks return was bigger.
Itll still Be AEWs biggest signing


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It is, the AEW fans always ridiculously overhype things and it's annoying. I guess if you don't find it annoying then it's not a problem though.
> 
> I'm with you, CM Punk returning is exciting but biggest comeback in history? No. This is like last year when someone told me that MJF was without question the best wrestler in the world or people saying Tony Khan is the most influential man in wrestling.


I think a lot of this is just genuine excitement. It’s been such a long time since there was a true alternative to daddy (WWE) that some get carried away with the hype and excitement. I’ll be honest, there are times I get caught up in all this shit and exaggerate too, no doubt about it.

Tempering the enthusiasm and remaining realistic is hard sometimes, especially when you’ve been fed shit sandwiches for so long and told to like it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idk I can only really compare it to HHH's 2002 return from injury and Bret's comeback in 2010 since both were known to be coming back. Stuff like Rock and Brock's comeback at least to me weren't as well known to anticipate it was coming. 

It'd have to be up there though.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

You're not gonna get a general consensus on who had the biggest return to wrestling, but Punk's return is definitely unique. The sudden departure, the controversy around it, the length of time he was gone, the endurable chants, him jumping to the competition. There's a lot of intrigue and build up, which is why it feels so damn special.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

In modern history, I think he is behind Bret and perhaps tied with The Rock and lesnar.

Brets return, turned out to be a dud. But the anticipation beforehand was huge. Lots of discussions about how he would interact with Vince and Shawn.

Rocks 2011 return, as well as Lesnars, were kept as a suprise. So they did not manage to garner as much hype beforehand.

But of all time. Theyre all smoked by Bruno Sammartinos return in 72.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

After Punk’s return there will never be anyone as anticipated to return ever again. This is it folk, better enjoy it when it happens.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's a problem because it'll be annoying as fuck to read for months and months on end. I'm not just singling the posters here out either I just won't be able to bear people running around on social media and YouTube blabbering on about how it was the biggest return ever.
> 
> It'd be a majority opinion within the AEW fanbase not general wrestling fans.


I mean the irony in this post is absolutely amazing.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

The past 7 years without him have been brutal for pro wrestling. AEW and NJPW brought the spark back and Punk’s return is going to amazing. Definitely the biggest that I can remember.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Uh...


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I think the anticipation of seeing Rock in a match again is unrivalled. Not his shock comeback on RAW, but his actual first match back. I think it was a tag match where he was partners with Cena against Miz and R-Truth.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

NXT Only said:


> I mean the irony in this post is absolutely amazing.


lol, right?


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

I would say so. Its different than every other big come back. Rocks 2011 was huge, but it was a surprise, it's not like people knew he'd be back. He also came back to the good old WWE, not anywhere else where it would be fresh and have a bigger impact on the industry.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, right?


I love Chip tho. But man that was hilarious to read.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Idk I can only really compare it to HHH's 2002 return from injury and Bret's comeback in 2010 since both were known to be coming back. Stuff like Rock and Brock's comeback at least to me weren't as well known to anticipate it was coming.
> 
> It'd have to be up there though.


Was Brock's comeback reported before hand? I genuinely can't remember. I figured it had to be known to some degree because the crowd was chanting his name that night and during the Cena promo before he interrupted.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Was Brock's comeback reported before hand? I genuinely can't remember. I figured it had to be known to some degree because the crowd was chanting his name that night and during the Cena promo before he interrupted.


Idk, I may have been leaked. But I can't remember. Even if it was a rumor it definitely wasn't as leaned into as this Punk return, so I'd have to say it can't be as anticipated.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

In my lifetime as a wrestling fan I'm putting it right behind The Rock's return in 2011 then again Cm Punk is in my top three favourite wrestlers of all time.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Rock 2011, and Bret Hart 2010 are the two that come immediately to mind for me just in the 21st century. Rock was gone basically just as long as Punk, and a much bigger star. Bret was gone far longer, and had the WTF hell froze over quality. Punk's is big I think primarily because people have been chanting his name for all these years. His exploits elsewhere haven't made him a significantly bigger star the way that was the case with Rock, and he isn't returning to the same place you thought you'd never see him again the way you got with Bret.

If you're talking purely from a business point of view then selling out that building, and bringing AEW what I think is their biggest audience to date (right?) is certainly pretty fucking epic.

Bryan is nowhere near the same sort of thing because it was nowhere near as long, and he was constantly on TV. It had that miracle quality that he was being allowed to wrestle again, but for the cynical among us it was infuriating more than anything because it's like... He probably could have just been wrestling most of this time, couldn't he, you cunts? Edge is the other biggish one of recent times, but the fact the dude wasn't making waves on TV, and as far as I know wasn't selling out buildings totally takes away from that one.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Prized Fighter said:


> Was Brock's comeback reported before hand? I genuinely can't remember. I figured it had to be known to some degree because the crowd was chanting his name that night and during the Cena promo before he interrupted.


As I recall, it was leaked early the day after Mania. And of course with all the smarks being there, they were chanting his name before he made his return.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

deadcool said:


> Based on the crowd reactions in the 2 top wrestling promotions in the world, yes. Punk's comeback to wrestling is the most anticipated in the world right now. In pro-wrestling history? Maybe, it very well could be.


And yet no one apart from the hardcore smarks actually give 2 shits or have probably even heard of him. Go figure.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

La Parka said:


> Uh...


What a moment, goosebumps right there. 

How are people even comparing CM Punk return who only small section of fans are excited about to this mainstream appearance. The guy already appeared on Fox to talk about WWE and didnt create much of a buzz in his first show.

Even Cena return just last month may be bigger. That video broke the record for most views for a WWE clip on Instagram. The numbers don't lie.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

the_flock said:


> And yet no one apart from the hardcore smarks actually give 2 shits or have probably *even heard of him.* Go figure.


----------



## 749129 (Oct 24, 2020)

Was Batista 2014 return bigger?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

CAPTAINAR said:


> Was Batista 2014 return bigger?


Nah.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Rock's return was a bit too predictable for me. The ultimate endgame was to put JC over. 

Likewise, Bret's was disappointing because we knew how limited he was. 

With Punk I have no idea what he's going to do or the direction things will go.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

It's one of the most anticipated that's for damn sure.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Prized Fighter said:


> Was Brock's comeback reported before hand? I genuinely can't remember. I figured it had to be known to some degree because the crowd was chanting his name that night and during the Cena promo before he interrupted.


It was leaked beforehand.









Brock Lesnar WWE return 2012 update


Brock Lesnar is apparently in negotiations to return to WWE and his next match may be announced within the coming days.




www.google.ca


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

CAPTAINAR said:


> Was Batista 2014 return bigger?


Batista return drew 4.87 million viewers and was most watched Raw in nearly a year at that point.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I would say it's level with Brock in 2012, If Punk is actually have another run. 

Rock was cool but you knew Rock was not coming back for a proper run. Just a match or two, which is basically what he was doing before he left 03-04 so it wasn't quite as meaningful.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

For me it certainly is based on the way he left the WWE and his side of the story and how much controversy it caused (the lawsuit). As a fan for 31 years now I can remember The Ultimate Warriors return at WM 12 and not being as excited as I should have. And Stone Colds return in 03 was huge, but we all knew he was going to come back. There was no doubt about it.

But with Punk, he kept saying he was done and then he did make some comment about "working the young bucks at PWG" then instantly regretted saying that, but followed up with "Never say never" so time has passed, he did his UFC thing and it went the way we all thought it would. For me I am excited to see him with all these guys who made their names in the same place he did, the Indies. This should be fun. I am sure it will be a bigger deal after it happens, because there are a ton of loyal WWE fans who are in the dark about all of this.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Yep. And anyone who says otherwise is just a WWE neckbearded shill.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I think The Rock's one was bigger. I honestly thought he'd never associate with WWE again beyond a HOF induction. In the mid 2000s he went full Hollywood, started billing himself as "Dwayne Johnson" instead of "The Rock" and generally distanced himself from his pro wrestling past. Coming back, not just to host Mania but ultimately wrestling, was massive.

That said, I'm incredibly excited for CM Punk. But let's not pretend he's bigger than The Rock. Punk's is definitely the next biggest one. Lot of exciting opportunities in AEW.

The only other that could be as good or bigger than Punk now is Austin. And even then, Punk's a good decade or more younger than Stone Cold. It's a huge moment in wrestling having CM Punk back in a ring.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

CAPTAINAR said:


> Was Batista 2014 return bigger?


Yes. There are two types of wrestling fans these days and that's the casual/lapsed/predominantly WWE fans who are the majority and are very much into things like the return of Batista, return of Cena, return of Goldberg etc.

You then have the other side which is the internet wrestling community who don't care about that side or those people at all and for them the return of CM Punk, Bryan etc is the most anticipated return and biggest thing in all of wrestling.

The reality is that the majority rules. Punk and Bryan are great gets and some of those fans from category one will care about that but the return of Cena just a month or so ago ultimately means much more to that group of fans then Punk, Bryan, Sting or anyone AEW has gotten.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

IAmKaim said:


> Yep. And anyone who says otherwise is just a WWE neckbearded shill.


Unfortunately there are alot of those, you know, people who say Miz is the GOAT while he's using that idiotic squirt gun.....


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd rank them in terms of interest within the wrestling community:

1. Hulk Hogan (WWF 2002 - return to home territory after 9 year absence)
2. CM Punk (AEW 2021 - return after seven years absence from wrestling)
3. Ric Flair (WCW 1998 - return from lengthy suspension)
4. Brock Lesnar (WWE 2012 - return after eight year absence)
5. Steve Austin (WWF 2000 - return after one year of injury)
6. The Rock (WWF 2011)
7. Shawn Michaels (WWE 2002)
8. Bret Hart (WWF 2010)
9. HHH (WWF 2002)
10. The Undertaker (WWF, Backlash 2000 - that pop was insane)
11. Ultimate Warrior (WWF, 1992)
12. Ric Flair (WCW 1993 - return after two year absence)
13. Sting (WWE 2014)
14. Ultimate Warrior (WWF, 1996)
15. Seth Rollins (WWE 2016)


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

What about when HHH came back after his quad and put on about a 1000lbs. And I am not even a fan.

IMO 2002 hogan is the answer, followed by Rock 2011 and Warrior when he squashed HHH

It would be funny if punk doesnt show up... the IWC would explode


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's a problem because it'll be annoying as fuck to read for months and months on end. I'm not just singling the posters here out either I just won't be able to bear people running around on social media and YouTube blabbering on about how it was the biggest return ever.
> 
> It'd be a majority opinion within the AEW fanbase not general wrestling fans.


People calling out the irony in this post is not bait. You complaining about fans actually being excited for months cause you find it annoying and then getting called out on it is NOT BAIT.

If you make posts that Do not make sense expect to be called out on it


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

The biggest of all time? No.

The biggest of his/our generation? Maybe.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Brock and the rock were always gonna come back at some point. ..no one thought punk would ever come back to wreslting ..and ever since he left his name has been chanted just about every show so yeah its pretty *anticipated*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Seafort said:


> I'd rank them in terms of interest within the wrestling community:
> 
> 1. Hulk Hogan (WWF 2002 - return to home territory after 9 year absence)
> 2. CM Punk (AEW 2021 - return after seven years absence from wrestling)
> ...


There's no Taker return at Backlash 2000 though?..


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> There's no Taker return at Backlash 2000 though?..


He’s 10.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Seafort said:


> He’s 10.


I know he's 10 on your list, I'm talking about the actual event Backlash 2000, there's no Taker return.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

I don’t see how it can be bigger than the 800th time Big Show came back or one of the gazillion times Kane returned. Hellfire and Brimstone!!!


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Rated R™ said:


> I know he's 10 on your list, I'm talking about the actual event Backlash 2000, there's no Taker return.


I think he meant Judgement Day


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Rated R™ said:


> I know he's 10 on your list, I'm talking about the actual event Backlash 2000, there's no Taker return.


Crud, you’re right. Vengeance PPV I meant!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

taker_2004 said:


> I think he meant Judgement Day


Aye. T'was a great return that Backlash, Judgement Day and Vengeance 2000 return of Taker.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Not even close. AEW is still seen by less than a million people on average and is a very small fish. Punk is a huge name to smarks but the majority of the world only knows him as the wrestling guy who went to UFC and failed. 

Rocks return in 2011 and his subsequent first match back at Survivor Series is easily the most anticipated return of the modern era by both casuals and smarks and it’s not even close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

The answer here is The Rock in 2011.. that was the mother of all comebacks. Not only because him returning was a dream scenario alone, but him and feuding with John Cena was the biggest dream match of the 2000s maybe. I remember watching them both in the same ring for the very first time, it was such a “surreal” feeling. Same goes for Rock’s return segment and him holding a microphone cutting one of his old school promos on Michael Cole within that 2010s WWE production style, along with the white ropes and the stage etc.. it was such a surreal moment where you think “is this really happening?”

The second is Hulk Hogan returning to the WWF in 2002 after 9 years.. granted he was still wrestling the entire time before but the WWF was Hogan and vice verca, it was the house he built. Him returning and tangling up with the Attitude roster was a fantasy

I’d put Austin in 2000 as the third but only because he was gone for only a year, though his return was VERY much anticipated


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Clearly the greatest comeback ever. It will make Rock coming back in 2011 look like Tatanka's comeback in 2005.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Brock and the rock were always gonna come back at some point. ..no one thought punk would ever come back to wreslting ..and ever since he left his name has been chanted just about every show so yeah its pretty *anticipated*


No way.. these guys actually had a successful career going after retirement. Rock was a movie star, though not as big as today but still making millions and on the rise in Hollywood, not to mention probably a fat royalty check every once in a while from WWE even though he distanced himself from them 2004-2007 for different reasons
Brock became the UFC heavyweight champion and had a pretty overwhelming run in MMA where he was the talk and the buzz. He was the biggest box office draw in UFC history up to that point, with PPVs selling over a million buys, not to mention the advertising money he gets (JJ still paid him for the shorts even after returning to wrestling!)
So yeah, they had a good thing going whereas Punk has been doing nothing of relevance aside from that, underwhelming let’s say, UFC stint.. which didn’t exactly help his starpower or stock within WWE itself. His return 

Especially Brock, more so than Rock. Rock has a long lineage with WWE and the McMahons, and he was one of the guys that was a turning point for the company, not to mention he worked there for 7 years and became a superstar, he didn’t leave on ugly terms as well.. whereas Brock had a very short run of 2 years, and left on ugly terms with Vince (lawsuits and all), then found bigger success outside wrestling.. So he was much more of a surprise to return than Rock, though the latter was more anticipated since 2004

Id put Bret within that category as well


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm not interested at all so I definitely can't agree with it, but I've only seen a couple matches of his... it really depends who you ask, I'm sure there's people on here that would say yes. Some people sound really hyped for it.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Big return for hardcore fans! I doubt most casuals know or care who Punk is unlike say Rock or Cena, so I doubt he will move the needle that much. As other than starring In some horror film Girl on the thirteen floor can’t recall much about Punk outside of wrestling and losing a UFC fight.

On the other hand Punk debut could steal a lot of WWE viewership.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> Unfortunately there are alot of those, you know, people who say Miz is the GOAT while he's using that idiotic squirt gun.....


There is literally no one on this planet who says Miz is the greatest of all time.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

La Parka said:


> There is literally no one on this planet who says Miz is the greatest of all time.


I might have been exaggerating some lol. However there are the fanboys who get all upset when someone says something negative about that clown.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

No, answer is Rock


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Would you agree with that statement? If not. Which one?
> 
> Stone Cold’s comeback at No Way Out 2003 was pretty special but he wasn’t gone for that long. Daniel Bryan’s comeback from neck injury? Edge?
> 
> I think CM Punk’s comeback is bigger than all of them.


*The Rock coming back in 2011 tops this by a country mile.*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

A lot of people seem to be confusing the words "anticipated" and "biggest".


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> A lot of people seem to be confusing the word "anticipated" and "biggest".


Yeah that's what I'm noticing cause in terms of biggest returns then yeah, The Rock in 2011 completely and utterly destroys this one. But that was a complete surprise and not one people were anticipating and building hype beforehand for him coming back cause no one knew it was coming.

I am admittedly a young fan so if there's one that is more anticipated in advance that I am unaware of I'd be more than happy to learn about it (and on a personal level D-Bry back from retirement is bigger for me anyway) but overall hype wise I don't remember anything like this.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Most anticipated. Yes definitely.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Hogan to TNA was pretty fucking anticipated I remember. Bret returning same night as well. Hogan was on UFC (when they were red-hot) promoting his return in weeks prior, there was press conferences yadda yadda. 

8 million combined average roughly watched Raw and Impact live that night in the US


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

validreasoning said:


> Hogan to TNA was pretty fucking anticipated I remember. Bret returning same night as well. Hogan was on UFC (when they were red-hot) promoting his return in weeks prior, there was press conferences yadda yadda.
> 
> 8 million combined average roughly watched Raw and Impact live that night in the US


Hogan to TNA was anticipated but was also super divisive. People knew that motherfucker was gonna harm the product more than help in the long run


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

I think if it was a WWE comeback it would be in the discussion, maybe. Too many other big ones as mentioned. There will always be too many AEW detractors to legitimize Punks comeback because it is happening there.

Punk has really lost a ton of momentum, popularity and credibility. I'm excited for it and will watch but people hardly went wild for him on the wwe/fox show even if it did bump the viewership. 

There is also the hesitancy that he is only really back for a few appearances and the money not All In. Not that many of the mentioned comebacks were different but not coming back for the right reasons like Edge Bryan, Shawn or even Bret muddies it a bit too imo.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

I mean, for me, personally, I haven't watched wrestling for years. Before I heard about this, I hadn't even watched AEW. But if CM Punk is wrestling for AEW, you can bet I'll be watching AEW. But I'm just a huge CM Punk mark, so I guess really it just comes down to subjectivity.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Cm punk's return is rather unique as I can't think of another wrestling return that has the potential to be a game changer at a time when wrestling dearly needs a shot in the arm and hopefully creates a true rival wwe on the level wcw was.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

The thing I feel like devalues Punks return to wrestling is the fact that its being teased in every direction. From Khan to Punk to random sports commentators hinting at his debut. I don't remember much talk of Brock returning in 2012 or Rocks return in 2011 before it actually happened. Now if Punk ends up doing a major pivot and going to WWE id be truly shocked, considering AEW have been hyping this up maybe unintentionally


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ajmaf625 said:


> The thing I feel like devalues Punks return to wrestling is the fact that its being teased in every direction. From Khan to Punk to random sports commentators hinting at his debut. I don't remember much talk of Brock returning in 2012 or Rocks return in 2011 before it actually happened. Now if Punk ends up doing a major pivot and going to WWE id be truly shocked, considering AEW have been hyping this up maybe unintentionally


Of course it's not "unintentional", it's entirely intentional because he's signed and is debuting on Friday. You think they're just accidentally suddenly dropping loads of blatant hints about CM Punk coincidentally without realising they're doing it?

The teasing and hype doesn't "devalue" it, at all. It's massively increased the anticipation - which is why this thread is asking if it's the most _anticipated_ return of all time.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Strong hints have sold over 14,000 tickets for AEW's B show, which will be AEW's largest ever attendance until the NYC event at least.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Punk killed his momentum that he had back in the days he would of comed back he would of had a big pop. Right now as some mentioned his MMA career was a disaster. I am sure its gona be big, but nothing overall special if you ask me.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

li/<o said:


> Punk killed his momentum that he had back in the days he would of comed back he would of had a big pop. Right now as some mentioned his MMA career was a disaster. I am sure its gona be big, but nothing overall special if you ask me.


No wrestling fan gives a flying fuck about his UFC performances. It means absolutely jack fucking shit in regards to how excited people are for him to return to fake wrestling.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

No idea. I haven't really haven't watched all that much since he left. So it is definitely the biggest one for me, but he happens to be my favorite of the post attitude era


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Omegapop said:


> Rocks return in August 2001 drew nearly 10 million viewers.
> 
> Rocks absence from 2004-2011 had people not shut up asking if he was gonna return and led to the highest drawing
> 
> ...


We have a champ here.....


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This will be the problem if AEW does get CM Punk, every man and his dog will be proclaiming it as the biggest get of all time and the biggest return in history and rah rah rah.
> 
> The answer is no. Rock, Hogan, Austin and many others were bigger.


They already do.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> No wrestling fan gives a flying fuck about his UFC performances. It means absolutely jack fucking shit in regards to how excited people are for him to return to fake wrestling.


Whatever you have to tell yourself.. It matter to Chicago when they stopped chanting Cm Punk after Stephanie McMahon mentioned his UFC loss time


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mindy_Macready said:


> Whatever you have to tell yourself.. It matter to Chicago when they stopped chanting Cm Punk after Stephanie McMahon mentioned his UFC loss time


Yeah, and remember when he came out on Rampage and got no reaction at all? And remember when Rampageb in a shit slot didn't do the biggest demo number AEW TV has ever done? And remember when he didn't add about 400k total viewers for that show? Oh, and his new t shirt didn't break the record held for sales across 7 years in 48 hours? No one cares about Punk because he lost in UFC!

Oh... wait...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@Chip Chipperson


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430575373658599428*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *@Chip Chipperson
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430575373658599428*


Tony says lots of things but if that's true Punk is a really bad businessman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Tony says lots of things but if that's true Punk is a really bad businessman.


*You've got to remember the All Out tickets jumped to $1,000 for nosebleeds right after Punk came out.*


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

Boldgerg said:


> No wrestling fan gives a flying fuck about his UFC performances. It means absolutely jack fucking shit in regards to how excited people are for him to return to fake wrestling.


They actually do thats why Lesnar has that Aurora on him still. Despite Lesnars short career in the WWE he still pops big time. Theirs a reason why when he came back to the USA and was in the UFC he was seen like a threat and obviously that made him glow more in the WWE. Lets not recall Lesnar has limited mic skills yet his presence itself speaks for himself.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *You've got to remember the All Out tickets jumped to $1,000 for nosebleeds right after Punk came out.*


Yeah, those are scalper prices though. And who is paying 1k for nose bleed AEW seats?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CM Punk's comeback got me watching it again so yes, CM Punk is the hype!


----------



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

Shawn Michaels summerslam 2002 after a four year hiatus from the ring. Shawn was the sheriff for sure but he didn't wrestle. Also he was the special referee at Judgement Day 2000 and gave his views from Madison Square Garden on who would win the 2002 Royal Rumble and I'm sure had other appearances from 98-2002 but still didn't wrestle until he faced Triple H at summerslam 2002.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Seafort said:


> I'd rank them in terms of interest within the wrestling community:
> 
> 1. Hulk Hogan (WWF 2002 - return to home territory after 9 year absence)
> 2. CM Punk (AEW 2021 - return after seven years absence from wrestling)
> ...





DaveRA said:


> What about when HHH came back after his quad and put on about a 1000lbs. And I am not even a fan.
> 
> IMO 2002 hogan is the answer, followed by Rock 2011 and Warrior when he squashed HHH
> 
> It would be funny if punk doesnt show up... the IWC would explode





ByOrderOfThePB said:


> The answer here is The Rock in 2011.. that was the mother of all comebacks. Not only because him returning was a dream scenario alone, but him and feuding with John Cena was the biggest dream match of the 2000s maybe. I remember watching them both in the same ring for the very first time, it was such a “surreal” feeling. Same goes for Rock’s return segment and him holding a microphone cutting one of his old school promos on Michael Cole within that 2010s WWE production style, along with the white ropes and the stage etc.. it was such a surreal moment where you think “is this really happening?”
> 
> The second is Hulk Hogan returning to the WWF in 2002 after 9 years.. granted he was still wrestling the entire time before but the WWF was Hogan and vice verca, it was the house he built. Him returning and tangling up with the Attitude roster was a fantasy
> 
> I’d put Austin in 2000 as the third but only because he was gone for only a year, though his return was VERY much anticipated


Yep, Hogan's return to WWF after 9 years absent is probably the biggest and most anticipated return.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm mostly stoked because he went back to the greased slicked back hair style.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

The rock in 2011 is the biggest and most anticipated return, let’s not be silly now 

cm punks is huge though


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I would say yes. With the way he left wwe on bad terms, went out on top and how the audience has been clamouring for him to return ever since + He not only returns but goes to the damn rival promotion.

Rock may have been bigger on paper due to his name value but I wasnt hearing Rocky chants in 07,08,09 and 10. People were chanting for Punk every year for 7 damn years.

Lesnars was another big one with a similair time period being gone, however it did not have the same anticipation. Fans never accepted Punks retirement. The only thing I could see close to it would be if Austin returned to the ring in the early 2010s. Austin retired in a similair way as Punk.


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

Stylebender said:


> I would say yes. With the way he left wwe on bad terms, went out on top and how the audience has been clamouring for him to return ever since + He not only returns but goes to the damn rival promotion.
> 
> Rock may have been bigger on paper due to his name value but I wasnt hearing Rocky chants in 07,08,09 and 10. People were chanting for Punk every year for 7 damn years.
> 
> Lesnars was another big one with a similair time period being gone, however it did not have the same anticipation. Fans never accepted Punks retirement. The only thing I could see close to it would be if Austin returned to the ring in the early 2010s. Austin retired in a similair way as Punk.


the reason they chanted cm punk for years was because he never really retired, he left the company because he fell out with the authority and out of love with the business. 

rock moved onto Bigger and better things then wrestling, so wrestling fans accepted it

when Rock was announced as guest host, thehype and anticipation for WrestleMania was unreal, never seen since.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Stevieg786 said:


> the reason they chanted cm punk for years was because he never really retired, he left the company because he fell out with the authority and out of love with the business.
> 
> rock moved onto Bigger and better things then wrestling, so wrestling fans accepted it
> 
> when Rock was announced as guest host, thehype and anticipation for WrestleMania was unreal, never seen since.


Agreed. Which is why I said Punks wasnt the biggest but the most anticipated. People accepted Rock leaving. With Punk it was similair to Austin. Always that feeling of when will he be back


----------

